# Fisher Ematch Plow Ballast Calculator



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Old News ? New to Me

http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

They have had that for years.


----------

